# Introducing my parrots...



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

First, here is my little soulmate bird. My precious little love. Robin is a Red Bellied parrot and I've had him for over 20 years! I got him as a juvenile, and he was my first parrot. Hard to believe we've been together this long 



Here's Raven... He's a Bronze Winged Pionus 



This is Raven's little sidekick and bff, Griffin  He's a Ruppell's parrot (related to Robin in the Poicephalus genus) and a rare species in the pet trade.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

They are so beautiful! I love parrots so much


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous! Wow, I can't get over them, their colors are stunning and it's pretty obvious you all love each other so much, and are a family. 

I love parrots as well, always wanted one when I was little!  
Thank you so much for the pictures, I'd love to see more of them


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How wonderful that you and Robin have been together over 20 years!
I love that. :hug:

Each one of your birds is exceptional, Julie. Thanks for sharing their pictures with us. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow such an exceptionally exquisite trio you have there and Raven is so eye-catching! Griffin also looks like Godzilla in the photo, and I do mean it as a compliment to such a beautiful beast! They're all so bold and exotic.:2thumbs:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Haha Nick, Griffin 'thinks' he's Godzilla  thanks


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

You have a variety of parrots. One you have for 20 years. That is great. To have a pet that long is wonderful. Parrots do live a good long life. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

They are beautiful birds!


----------



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*Oh my goodness, all three of them are absolutely stunning!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

WeasleyLover said:


> *Oh my goodness, all three of them are absolutely stunning!*


Thanks! You have some non-budgie beauties yourself  oh.. and of course your budgies are beautiful too !


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You really have a stunningly beautiful flock, it's always great to see pictures of happy and healthy birdies! Thanks for sharing their pics with us!


----------

